
Ex-Drug Smuggler Turned Data Miner Reclaims Field He Created - ubasu
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2011-09-15/ex-cocaine-smuggler-turned-data-miner-seeks-to-conquer-a-field-he-created
======
LukeB_UK
Can we get a [2011] in the title? Hank Asher died in 2013 so I doubt he still
claims the field.

~~~
jacquesm
> His new business is his last venture, Asher said, so he named it TLO Inc.,
> The Last One.

That was not the way I interpreted it before you commented.

------
jorgecurio
how good of him to turn his life around

